# هل يجوز زواج المسيحيه من رجل مسلم؟



## فتاة التحدي (2 يوليو 2011)

هل يجوز زواج البنت المسيحيه من رجل مسلم؟


----------



## Toni_Thaer (2 يوليو 2011)

اقراي هون حيتي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2877025#post2877025


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2011)

*لايجوز زواج المسيحية من أى شخص غير مؤمن بالمسيحية*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 يوليو 2011)

الرد بسيط جدا:-​
لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين.لانه اية خلطة للبر والاثم.واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة.  كو 6: 14​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

الإنجيل يقول بكل صراحة عن ذلك الأمر :-

[تتزوج بمن تريد ، فى الرب فقط] ، أى من المؤمنين فقط

وأيضاً عن ذلك مكتوب بكل صراحة :-

[لأنه أى شركة للنور مع الظلمة ]

وآيات أخرى ، ولكنى تذكرت هذه الآن


----------



## فتاة التحدي (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم كلكم^________^
أحبكم


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*لالالالالا يجوز

 شركة للنور مع الظلمة.  كو 6: 14*​


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

فتاة التحدي قال:


> هل يجوز زواج البنت المسيحيه من رجل مسلم؟


*هههههههههههه*
*يعني من قلة الرجالة المسيحين هتتجوز مسلم :11azy:*
*يا ستي .... ده أنا عريس زي الفل وبيني وبينك لقته لأي بنت ... ومش لاقي عروسه برده :smil8:*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

فتاة التحدي قال:


> هل يجوز زواج البنت المسيحيه من رجل مسلم؟



حبيبتي يا فتاة التحدي سألتي السؤال اللي كان نفسي اساله


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (4 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *يعني من قلة الرجالة المسيحين هتتجوز مسلم :11azy:*
> *يا ستي .... ده أنا عريس زي الفل وبيني وبينك لقته لأي بنت ... ومش لاقي عروسه برده :smil8:*​



متنساش انها متنصرة ومن ورا أهلها يعني ياتتجوز مسلم ياتقعد جنب امها زيي كده لما أبقي مسيحية هههههه 
وبما انه كده كده مفيش جواز ممكن ده يكون سبب نقنع بيه نفسنا اننا  كان ممكن نتجوز في يوم من الأيام بس عدم جوازنا اننا أعتناقنا المسيحية يعني نضحك علي نفسنا ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> متنساش انها متنصرة ومن ورا أهلها يعني ياتتجوز مسلم ياتقعد جنب امها زيي كده لما أبقي مسيحية هههههه
> وبما انه كده كده مفيش جواز ممكن ده يكون سبب نقنع بيه نفسنا اننا كان ممكن نتجوز في يوم من الأيام بس عدم جوازنا اننا أعتناقنا المسيحية يعني نضحك علي نفسنا ههههههههههه


*هههههه*
*لا أنا فهمت أنها بتقصد ببنت مسيحية المولد .... ولم يصل الي ذهني أنها تتحدث عن العابرين*
*لا العابرين دول ربنا يعينهم *
*ده أه أحنا مسيحين المولد وبرده هنعنس :yahoo:*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة وللهى يا توين هنعس يا اخويا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (4 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اة وللهى يا توين هنعس يا اخويا



ليكم كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا


----------



## anis.7r (4 يوليو 2011)

و الله شيء يُحزن_ 
فتاة مسيحية في وسط أسري مسلم متشدد. . 
أكيد ستجد ضغط كبير و إكراه شديد و خاصة 
في وجود إخوة و أخوات لهم من التشدد ما لهم. . 
و تخيل أنت الفيلم (فيلم رعب)


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يوليو 2011)

طريق الملكوت يحتاج لتنازلات كثيرة

من لا يحمل صليبه لا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذاً

إحسب حساب النفقات ، وإنظر هل أنت مستعد للتضحية من أجل الوصول للملكوت !!!!!

فإن كنت متمسك بالحياة السهلة هنا ، فإنك ستصل إلى الحياة الصعبة هناك

وإن تخليت عن الراحة هنا ، ستنعم بالفرح الأبدى هناك

إحسبها كويس


----------



## فتاة التحدي (4 يوليو 2011)

لا انا الجواز ده عندي مش مشكله عشان هو مش كل حاجه
انا ممكن اشغل حياتي بحاجات كتيــــره جدا لا تعد وتحصى
بس انا سالت كده عشان انا مخطوبه على مسلم,وماكنتش عارفه اعمل ايه بس صليت لربنا وهفضل اصلي لحد ما تجيلي اجابته ومساعدته.صلولي انتوا ارجوكم.
والاخ اللقطه^_^اذا جيت اليمن انا هقبل فيك هههههههههه^_^ ما انا برضه لقطه هههههههه
ربنا يحميكم^____^


----------



## شميران (4 يوليو 2011)

طبعا لا يجوز وانا حزنت جدا لما تتكلموا عالموضوع عادي 
لان مثل ماقالوا الاخوة هنا انو حتكون كثير من الضغوطات في الحياة فكروا في المستقبل الزواج مو يوم ويومين هذا العمر كلة 
كيف ترتبطون بشخص لا يؤمن بالرب يسوع وفكروا لما تجيبوا اولاد حيكونوا مسيحيين ولا لا؟؟؟وبعد في كثير من الاشياء الي تختلف مابين تقاليدنا وتقاليدهم 
الرب يهديكم وتفكروا في المسيح وفي التضحية الي قدمها لنا 
احنة معانا كنز ثمين جدا اثمن من كل شئ في الوجود وهو اننا مسيحيين فكروا بكل شئ وارجوا ان لا تكونوا سطحيين  
الرب يساعدج


----------



## MAJI (4 يوليو 2011)

لايجوز زواج المسيحية من مسلم ولا زواج مسيحي من مسلمة
اما العابرين فاما ان يتزوجون خارج البلدان المتخلفة او يتزوجوا داخلها بالخفاء لحين تغيير بطاقاتهم مثل محمد حجازي وزوجته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2011)

لا يجوز ولكن مشكله كيف تقنعي الاهل بالرفض المستمر وحتي متي ترفضي وهل تفضلي عدم الزواج عن زواجك بمسلم 

هذه الاسئله يجب ان تكون اجابتها من داخلك باقتناع


----------



## mm4jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

انا خاطب واحده مسلمه
طبعا بسبب رغبه الاهل
يعني غصب:blush2::blush2:


----------



## mm4jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بس طبعا لانها من عائلتي
وتقاليد وبتاع
اففففف


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> بس طبعا لانها من عائلتي
> وتقاليد وبتاع
> اففففف


*صدقنى أنا متعاطف معــــــــاك ....بس عموما مفيش حاجة فى الزواج إسمها غصب  تقدر تفهم قريبتك دى انك مش قابلها كزوجة وانها بالنسبة لك مجرد أخت .
*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا خاطب واحده مسلمه
> طبعا بسبب رغبه الاهل
> يعني غصب:blush2::blush2:



طب عندك البنات المتنصرات هنا زي الهم علي القلب أخبار واحدة منهم هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> طب عندك البنات المتنصرات هنا زي الهم علي القلب أخبار واحدة منهم هههههههههه




*عقبالك انت كمان اختى*
*هالة تكون شى عظيم جدا*
*اما الجواز لا يجوز من مسيحى لمسلمة*
*ممنوع والعكس صحيح*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (5 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *عقبالك انت كمان اختى
> هالة تكون شى عظيم جدا
> اما الجواز لا يجوز من مسيحى لمسلمة
> ممنوع والعكس صحيح​*




ربنا يسمع منك وأكون شئ عظيم بجد نفسي بس مش باين ههههههه 
وكمان يوصلني لآخر الطريق بس يكون الطريق الصح ،
واكيد أنا عارفة انه ماينفعش جواز المسيحي من مسلمة والعكس علشان كده بفكر أني أتجوز بسرعة قبل ما أتنصر علشان عرفت إن لو الجواز موجود قبل التنصير يبقي صحيح ههههههههه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> ربنا يسمع منك وأكون شئ عظيم بجد نفسي بس مش باين ههههههه
> وكمان يوصلني لآخر الطريق بس يكون الطريق الصح ،
> واكيد أنا عارفة انه ماينفعش جواز المسيحي من مسلمة والعكس علشان كده بفكر أني أتجوز بسرعة قبل ما أتنصر علشان عرفت إن لو الجواز موجود قبل التنصير يبقي صحيح ههههههههه



من ناحية هو الصحيح ، أيوه هو الصحيح مليون الميه ، بالتجربة والحياة العملية ، مش بشطارة الكلام

وإلاَّ ماكوناش نستحمل كل الإضطهاد ده ، وما كنش واحد ولا واحدة يتنصروا ويستحملوا التعب ده كله

من ناحية النكتة إنك تاخديها خطف ، خطف من ورا مين !!!!!!!!! ده شايف كل حاجة


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2011)

*على المسلم العابر أو المسلمة العابرة إن أضطرا للزواج من طرف مسلم فعليهم أظهار المسيحية لهم لينقذوهم من وضعهم  والعمل على تحولهم للمسيحية*


----------



## mm4jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> طب عندك البنات المتنصرات هنا زي الهم علي القلب أخبار واحدة منهم هههههههههه


بسبب العيله ياهاله زي ماقولت
ويااااه بقي لو رفضت
يقولك مالكش عندي حاجه وهما متحملين عني جميع التكاليف لاني شاب وف بدايه مستقبلي المهني

يبق لازم اسكت وارضي بالامر الواقع حاعمل ايه:t19:


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2011)

*لية عاوز تكون شيطان اخرس
اكيد هيجلك يوم وتعترف بانك بقيت مسيحى
لانة السكوت على الحق شيطان اخرس
ولا تخشى عذابات الدنيا كلها
لانة مكتوب 
من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ضيق ام شدة ام اضهاد ام عرى ام سيف
..الخ
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على المسلم العابر أو المسلمة العابرة إن أضطرا للزواج من طرف مسلم فعليهم أظهار المسيحية لهم لينقذوهم من وضعهم والعمل على تحولهم للمسيحية*


* ولو كان اهله متشددون هيطبقو عليه حد الردة اذا اظهر مسيحيته *
*يعمل ايه في الحالة ده? *


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على المسلم العابر أو المسلمة العابرة إن أضطرا للزواج من طرف مسلم فعليهم أظهار المسيحية لهم لينقذوهم من وضعهم  والعمل على تحولهم للمسيحية*



حضرتك احنا هنا في مصر مش في أمريكا ، يظهر لمين ، في أي دولة عربية المتنصر يعلن تنصره يبقي كده بيعلن عن موته


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> بسبب العيله ياهاله زي ماقولت
> ويااااه بقي لو رفضت
> يقولك مالكش عندي حاجه وهما متحملين عني جميع التكاليف لاني شاب وف بدايه مستقبلي المهني
> 
> يبق لازم اسكت وارضي بالامر الواقع حاعمل ايه:t19:



عايزة أقولك جملة صغيرة جدا 
‏(اشتري أخرتك بدنيتك)
مدام الجوازة دي تعتبر حرام أو مش مقبولة يبقي ترفض وتسيب كل حاجة علي ربنا استحالة هايسيبك وأنت ضحيت علشانه


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> من ناحية هو الصحيح ، أيوه هو الصحيح مليون الميه ، بالتجربة والحياة العملية ، مش بشطارة الكلام
> 
> وإلاَّ ماكوناش نستحمل كل الإضطهاد ده ، وما كنش واحد ولا واحدة يتنصروا ويستحملوا التعب ده كله
> 
> من ناحية النكتة إنك تاخديها خطف ، خطف من ورا مين !!!!!!!!! ده شايف كل حاجة



هو مش شايف كل حاجة بنعملها وبس لأ ده كمان شايف قلوبنا اكتر منا يعني هو عارف ايه اللي في قلبي اكتر مانا أعرف ايه اللي في قلبي ، هو عارف أنت عايز ايه اكتر منك


----------



## mm4jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> عايزة أقولك جملة صغيرة جدا
> ‏(اشتري أخرتك بدنيتك)
> مدام الجوازة دي تعتبر حرام أو مش مقبولة يبقي ترفض وتسيب كل حاجة علي ربنا استحالة هايسيبك وأنت ضحيت علشانه


كلامك صح
بس للاسف ماقدرش اعمله دلوقتي

لاني فعلا هاخسر خساره فادحه

ممكن يكون ضعف مني
مش عارف 
ربنا يسامحني بس فعلا مش بمزاجي


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> كلامك صح
> بس للاسف ماقدرش اعمله دلوقتي
> 
> لاني فعلا هاخسر خساره فادحه
> ...



مفيش حاجة اسمها معلش ياربي أنا عارفة إن ده غلط لكن هاعمله وأبقي سامحني بقي .
حاول تفهمها وتوصلها إنك مش عايزها وخلي الانفصال يكون من عندها هي ، أو لو شايف إنك ممكن تقنعها من غير ماتعرف اهلك كلمها وعرفها إنك أتنصرت وحاول معاها وفهمها.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يوليو 2011)

_*طب و المغصوبه و المضطره و الا....حكمها ايه ؟؟؟؟​*_


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> _*طب و المغصوبه و المضطره و الا....حكمها ايه ؟؟؟؟​*_



طبعا البنت مشكلتها أصعب بكتييييييير لأنها مش زي الولد في تقاليدنا الشرقية ،
واكيد حكمها زي حكم الولد ،،
وخلينا نشوف رأي اخوتنا هنا.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> عايزة أقولك جملة صغيرة جدا
> *‏(اشتري أخرتك بدنيتك)*
> مدام الجوازة دي تعتبر حرام أو مش مقبولة يبقي ترفض وتسيب كل حاجة علي ربنا
> استحالة هايسيبك وأنت ضحيت علشانه



*هذه هى الحقيقة التى لا يراها إلاَّ الأمناء مع أنفسهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ولو كان اهله متشددون هيطبقو عليه حد الردة اذا اظهر مسيحيته *
> *يعمل ايه في الحالة ده? *



*بعد الزواج سيكون هناك استقلالية عن الأهل ..... ويبقى الأمر سرا .... قائم بين الزوجين فقط .... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> حضرتك احنا هنا في مصر مش في أمريكا ، يظهر لمين ، في أي دولة عربية المتنصر يعلن تنصره يبقي كده بيعلن عن موته



*قصدت أظهار بالمسيحية بالسلوك والتصرف ... وليس بأظهارها بالأشهار .... ربنا يبارك كل العابرون .... فهم المسيحيين الحقيقيين الآن .....*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ولو كان اهله متشددون هيطبقو عليه حد الردة اذا اظهر مسيحيته *
> *يعمل ايه في الحالة ده? *



*الافضل ان المتنصريين يتزوجوا من بعض لان كل  منهم امام  الناس مسلم وامام نفسة ومن سيتزوجها مسيحى  وداخل بيتهم مسيحين وامام الناس مسلمين الى ان يستطيعو الخروج خارج البلد العربى
ارى ان تتعرفوا على بعض وتفكروا بطريقةعمليه​*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الافضل ان المتنصريين يتزوجوا من بعض لان كل  منهم امام  الناس مسلم وامام نفسة ومن سيتزوجها مسيحى  وداخل بيتهم مسيحين وامام الناس مسلمين الى ان يستطيعو الخروج خارج البلد العربى
> ارى ان تتعرفوا على بعض وتفكروا بطريقةعمليه​*



بس الموضوع ده صعب جدا ،، المتنصر هايعرف واحدة متنصرة أزاي والعكس ،
كل المتنصرين قليل جدا يعرف انهم متنصرين ‏
يعني ممكن يكون اثنين أصدقاء و‎الاثنين متنصرين و‎لكن مفيش حد فيهم يعرف إن صديقه متنصر‎‏.‏‎ ‎


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

الطريق صعب بلا شك

هو صعب حتى علينا نحن ، فنحن نعانى الإجحاف بحقوقنا ، والمسخرة بنا فى العلن ، والتهديد المتواصل

كما أنه صعب جداً من الناحية العملية ، فالمسيحية ليست شهادة وإنتهى الأمر (على نظام الشهادتين) ، بل حياة عملية ، فيها نجاهد لطاعة وصية المسيح ، والشيطان يضرب بشراسة ليجعلنا نتعدى الوصية ، لكى نسقط من المسيحية بالفعل ، ونكون مسيحيين بالإسم فقط ، وهو ما يؤدى بنا لنفس المصير 

++فإن كان الطريق صعباً علينا ، إلاَّ أن الهدف النهائى يستحق التضحية

ومن يقرر من قلبه فعلاً أنه عازم على تحمل كل التضحيات بلا إستثناء ، فإنه ينال معونة تفوق الوصف من ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ولكنها دائماً بعدما يحتمل الإنسان بكل طاقته (لكى يأخذ إكليل التجربة) ثم فى الهزيه الرابع يأتى ربنا يسوع ويصنع المعجزات التى تفرح القلب وتثبته

+++ الطريق صعب ، وهو قال ذلك ، ولكنه أيضاً قال : ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم

فإنه غلب العالم لنا نحن ، مثلما قال لأحد الشهداء وهو فى الطريق للإستشهاد


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*من الاخر كده*
*لا يجوز زواج المسيحي من المسلم او العكس*
*المتنصر في البلاد العربية معندوش حل غير يتجوز من متنصر زيو  *
*مش لقى متنصر ميتجوزش*

*هي فيها ايه لو الواحد عاش بلا جواز? هيموت?*
*بالطبع لا*

*لو اهلك اجبروك ع الجواز من مسلم ارفض... مش نفع معاهم*
* تكلم مع الطرف الثاني وحسسو  انك مش عايز تتجوز منو عشان يكون الرفض منو وتيجي سهلة بالنسبالك*

*اذن بلاش تحملو الموضوع اكثر من حجمه *


----------



## subzer0 (6 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *من الاخر كده*
> *لا يجوز زواج المسيحي من المسلم او العكس*
> *المتنصر في البلاد العربية معندوش حل غير يتجوز من متنصر زيو  *
> *مش لقى متنصر ميتجوزش*
> ...



طيب انا كنت عايز اسأل سؤال بسيط
بنسبة لقديسة هيلانة والدة القديس قسطنينتن مهى كانت متجوزة ملك وثنى وكانت مسيحة سرا وفى الاخر شوفى حياتها وشوفى بسببها المسيحة وصلت لاية طبعا بايد وتدبير من ربنا بس من خلالها ويكفى انها اكتشفت صليب المسيح وبنت كنيسة القيامة والمهد تقريبا

والقديسة مونيكا والدة القديس اغسطيونس كانت متجوزة شخص وثنى وشرير جدا وشوفى نتاج بكائها على ابنها حتى ربنا لمس قلبة وتغير وتاب عن خطاياة وشوفى اصبح اية فى الاخر

وامثلة كتير جدا من القديسات ارتبطت مع ناس غير مؤمنين وفى الاخر وصلوا لمرحلة اية؟

طبعا مش معنى كدا ان الاخت اللى بتسأل السؤال تجوز مسلم ولا تلحق تتجوز قبل لما تتنصر
ولكن انا رأى الشخصى ان لو اهلها اجبروها على الجواز ومفيش حل تانى انها تهرب من الجواز وخصوصا هى بتقول انها يمنية وعادتهم اكيد مش زينا يعنى لو البنت اتهربت من الجواز ممكن يفتكروا حاجة ودا هيثر الشك وهتحصلها مشاكل اكتر 
فانا رأى الشخصى انها مقدمهاش حل غير تتجوز ولكن تصلى من قلبها و تتطلب برجاء وامل مستمر انها تغير حياة جوزها وتخلية يعلن ايمانة وطبعا دا بيتحدد انة تختارة يكون طيب وبيحبها ويكون عندة ثقافة ومش متشدد فبتالى لو فتحتة فى موضوع يبقى ممكن يسمعها وهكذا

ابقى بنسبة زنب المتنصرين اية ويتجوزا ازاى ... ممكن متنصر او متنصرة ترتبط مع مسيحى عادى بس لازم تسافر برة علشان محدش يضايقها او تعمل زى مابعض المتنصرين او المتنصرات وبكل شجاعة تواجة الموقف وتقول انا بقيت مسيحى او مسحية زى المحامية اللى اعلنت ايمانها وزى الشاب اللى من بورسعيد ومعلش مش فاكر اسمائهم بس معروفين و اشخاص تانين اعلنوا ايمانهم 
وفى الاخر دا رأى الشخصى واتمنى لو غلطان بكل محبة حد يصححلى المعلومة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

المسيحية كانت تتعامل معاملة خاصة مع الزوج أو الزوجة الذين يؤمنون ، فلا تفرق بينهم ، لكى لا تخرب البيت وتشرد الأطفال ، بل تجاهد معهم بالصلاة لكى يؤمن الشريك الآخر والأولاد

وهو ما حدث فعلاً مع الملكة هيلانة ، فإيمانها إمتد

بينما الذين يتنازلون عن مسيحهم لزواجة جديدة ، لم يكونوا ملزمين بها أصلاً ، فإيمانهم لا يمتد لغيرهم ، بل يضيع نهائياً 

وذلك يظهر بالتجربة العملية


----------



## subzer0 (6 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> المسيحية كانت تتعامل معاملة خاصة مع الزوج أو الزوجة الذين يؤمنون ، فلا تفرق بينهم ، لكى لا تخرب البيت وتشرد الأطفال ، بل تجاهد معهم بالصلاة لكى يؤمن الشريك الآخر والأولاد
> 
> وهو ما حدث فعلاً مع الملكة هيلانة ، فإيمانها إمتد
> 
> ...



كلام حضرتك جميل يا استاذ مكرم
بس خلى بالك الملكة هيلانة كانت مسحية اصلا وجميلة والملك اعجب بيها واتجوزها
ونفس الموضوع مع القديسة مونيكا اسرتها جوزتها الرجل دا علشان غنى ومقرب من الملك وحضرتك تاكد من قصتها
يعنى نفس الموضوع ينطبق مع البنت اللى بتسأل السؤال دا اهلها مصرين على حاجة وهى مقدمهاش الا القبول لئلا يثر الشك و جايز يتهموها بحجات هى اشرف وانقى انها تعملها فالحل اية؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

وتوجد قصص شهيدات ، كانوا آمنوا فى الخفاء ، ولكن عندما أجبرهم والديهم على الزواج من غير مسيحى ، إضطروا لإعلان سبب رفضهم المتواصل ، بأنهن مسيحيات ، فنلن إكليل الإستشهاد

وهذا فيه دليل على أن الكنيسة كانت تعلم شعبها أنه لا يجوز الزواج من غير المسيحيين ، مثلما يقول الإنجيل تماماً


----------



## subzer0 (6 يوليو 2011)

فعلا كلامك صح


----------



## mm4jesus (7 يوليو 2011)

انا فعلا مليت من حياتي بالمنظر دا
لا عارف اعيش براحتي ولا اجوز ماللي انا عاوزها براحتي

والمشكله ان الطرف التاني مبسوط بالارتباط ومش عاوز اصدمه

بس انا فعلا زهقت


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات المشتته 
الاخ Under.taker اكتفيت هذه المره بانذارك 
ان لم تكف عن الاساءات ووضع الاكاذيب و تحترم المنتدى المسيحى الذى قبل استضافتك للاسف سوف تفقد عضويتك 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا فعلا مليت من حياتي بالمنظر دا
> لا عارف اعيش براحتي ولا اجوز ماللي انا عاوزها براحتي
> 
> والمشكله ان الطرف التاني مبسوط بالارتباط ومش عاوز اصدمه
> ...



هذا فيه الدليل على أن الزواج بهذه الطريقة لا يكون من ورائه إلاَّ المتاعب

فالأفضل أن أحسم أمورى قبلما تزداد تعقيداً

فالحل وإنت على البر غير وإنت فى وسط البحر

فقد كان يمكنك - مثلاً - الخروج من البلد بأى طريقة والإختفاء حتى عن الأهل ، وتغيير الإسم .. إلخ

أما الآن ، فالتضحية المطلوبة إزدادت جداً

وكلما تعقدت الأمور أكثر ، سيزداد حجم التضحيات المطلوبة ، حتى أصل لمرحلة فيها أعجز عن الخروج من هذا الفخ ، فتكون أبدية مع الشيطان الحقود الذى صنع هذا الدين ، ليمنع الناس عن النعيم ويجعلهم مثله فى العذاب الأبدى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا فعلا مليت من حياتي بالمنظر دا
> لا عارف اعيش براحتي ولا اجوز ماللي انا عاوزها براحتي
> 
> والمشكله ان الطرف التاني مبسوط بالارتباط ومش عاوز اصدمه
> ...



حضرتك ولد ؟

يعني في ايدك الاختيار يعني ممكن تتزوج براحتك انتظر لحد ما تقابل انسانه مسيحية توافق  او مسلمه تريد ان تصير مسيحية

لو انتي بتحبي الانسانه المسلمه اللي عاوز تتزوجها

كلمها بطريقه توضح ليها عدم اقتناعك بلاسلام  ولا تقول اي شي عن المسيحية مجرد عدم اقتناع بلاسلام شوف الرد


----------



## MAJI (7 يوليو 2011)

* هل يجوز زواج المسيحيه من رجل مسلم؟* 
هو السؤال عام والاجابة العامة له انه لايجوز 
لكن عندما يكون بالنسبة للعابرين والعابرات اي المسيحيين الجدد والذين يعيشون بين عوائل مسلمة في بلدان قوانينها اسلامية قالامر خاص ومعقد فهناك امور كثيرة يجب ان تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار خاصة ان استحال عليهم الهروب من بيئتهم .
فرفض الزواج المتكرر يثير الشكوك 
صراحة هو صليب كبير يتميز به المسيحي الجديد 
نصلي ونطلب من الرب  ان يخفف حمله عليهم ويدبر لهم امورهم لتعمل كل الاشياء للخير للذين يحبون الرب


----------



## wijdan (7 يوليو 2011)

> انا فعلا مليت من حياتي بالمنظر دا
> لا عارف اعيش براحتي ولا اجوز ماللي انا عاوزها براحتي
> 
> والمشكله ان الطرف التاني مبسوط بالارتباط ومش عاوز اصدمه
> ...



إختلق مشكله؟
اتلكك يعني بدون ما تجرح مشاعرها بأنوثتها
وتفقدها لقدام الثقه بكل شي إذا اكتشفت انك من خلفيه دينية ثانيه وانت زوجها ويمكن كل شي بدنيتها.

ممكن اذا شايف انها مبسوطه وانت ما حابب انت تختار وتبعد
تصرف انت تصرفات تكون متأكد انها حتكرهك فيها وتطلب هي تبتعد بدون ما تطلع وراها

وخلص بنت الناس
واخلص انت

طلعت عن الموضوع؟
انا اسفه بس حسيت اني ممكن أساعده " وأساعدها".

مساكم خير


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يوليو 2011)

وأين عمل ربنا !!!!!!!!!!!

هل لا يوجد عندنا حلول ، إلاَّ البشرية !!!!!!!!!!

وهل نثق حقاً فى أن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الإله الحقيقى ضابط الكل !!!!!!!!!!!!!


إن كنت واثق فيه ، إلجأ إليه بكل قلبك وبصلاتك وصومك ودموعك

وإن كنت غير واثق ، فحرام تبهدل البنت من غير لازمة

ده ربنا مايرضاش بكده


----------



## mm4jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حضرتك ولد ؟
> 
> يعني في ايدك الاختيار يعني ممكن تتزوج براحتك انتظر لحد ما تقابل انسانه مسيحية توافق  او مسلمه تريد ان تصير مسيحية
> 
> ...


انا كنت مرتبط بمسيحيه فتره الجامعه بعدها عرضت علي اهلي

قالولي انهم حايطردوني من بيتي وقالولي باللفظ

(انزل اشحت انتا وهيا)

ماتاخذونيش اذا كنت باكلم علي المكشوف بس فعلا انا طفح الهم بيا وماعدتش مستحمل:a82:

بعدها قالولي هانجوزك مالعيله وحانديك كل شئ تحتاجه بجانب عملك

طب بالذمه اعمل ايه انا احترت


----------



## mm4jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

wijdan قال:


> إختلق مشكله؟
> اتلكك يعني بدون ما تجرح مشاعرها بأنوثتها
> وتفقدها لقدام الثقه بكل شي إذا اكتشفت انك من خلفيه دينية ثانيه وانت زوجها ويمكن كل شي بدنيتها.
> 
> ...


ههههههه عشان تروح تشتكيني وابقي انا الشيطان اللي اذتها وبعمل اللي يضايقها وطبعا حايتعملي محكمه لانها مش هاتسكت


----------



## mm4jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

كمان نفسي افهم شئ

ليه المسلمين يطيقوا الملحدين واليهود ولا يطيقوش المسيحيه
بصراحه لغز مش عارف سببه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يوليو 2011)

المهم هو : عدم ضياع الملكوت منى

المهم هو : ألاّ أذهب للجحيم

فماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله ، وخسر نفسه

ومثلما قالت أختنا : كل راحة الدنيا لا تساوى لحظة عذاب فى الأبدية


----------



## wijdan (8 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> كمان نفسي افهم شئ
> 
> ليه المسلمين يطيقوا الملحدين واليهود ولا يطيقوش المسيحيه
> بصراحه لغز مش عارف سببه



لأ مش صحيح مع احترامي
الملمين مابيكرهوش حد قد اليهود
والملخدين خليهم على جنب مليش فيهم

واخر شي بقدر افهمه انه اخونا اللي مش عارف يعمل ايه بالبينت المسلمه اللي خطبها
انت شكلك بتحبها
لانه مافي اي شي عاجبك تعمله الا انك تحافظ عليها

صباحكم ورد


----------



## anis.7r (8 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> كمان نفسي افهم شئ
> ليه المسلمين يطيقوا الملحدين واليهود و لا يطيقوش المسيحيه
> بصراحه لغز مش عارف سببه


هؤلاء مريضين و لا تقترب منهم حتى لا تنتقل إليك العدوى. . 
نحن نؤمن أن المسيحيين هم أقرب مودة و رحمة من غيرهم _


----------



## anis.7r (8 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لايجوز زواج المسيحية من أى شخص غير مؤمن بالمسيحية*


هل يوجد نص واضح و صريح في هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2011)

لا يجوز زواج المسيحية من مسلم ولا زواج المسيحى من مسلمة واتمنى ان اجد وقت لكى اكتب لكم عن زواج المتنصرين والمتنصرات من مسلمين


----------



## wijdan (8 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا يجوز زواج المسيحية من مسلم ولا زواج المسيحى من مسلمة واتمنى ان اجد وقت لكى اكتب لكم عن زواج المتنصرين والمتنصرات من مسلمين


واتمنى منك ان تُرسل الرابط لي بمجرد ان يتم طرح الموضوع 
شكراً


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> هل يوجد نص واضح و صريح في هذا الموضوع؟



*لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَ الإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ (2كو  6 :  14)*


----------



## anis.7r (8 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَ الإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ (2كو  6 :  14)*


أخي صوت صارخ هل يوجد نص آخر إضافة إلى هذا النص؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> أخي صوت صارخ هل يوجد نص آخر إضافة إلى هذا النص؟



*لا اعلم .................. لكن هذه تكفى ....*


----------



## anis.7r (8 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا اعلم .................. لكن هذه تكفى ....*


أشكرك_


----------



## لدى المسيح (8 يوليو 2011)

..موضوع شائك .. احنا شعب حر بالفطرة .. لا يقبل التكتم .. فلم اعيش خائف هارباً .. اولى ان اخاف الله 

الذى بيده كل شىء .. وهو جاعل كل شىء .. .

انزعوا الخوف من حياتكم .. ولكن حاذروا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يوليو 2011)

*[تتزوج بمن تريد ، فى الرب فقط]* 1كو 7: 39


----------



## MAJI (8 يوليو 2011)

اخي انيس او انس طلبت اية 
هل يوجد نص واضح و صريح في هذا الموضوع؟ 
واجابك الاخ صوت صارخ 
*لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَ الإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ (2كو 6 : 14)* 
ثم عدت لتسأل عن اية اخرى 
أخي صوت صارخ هل يوجد نص آخر إضافة إلى هذا النص؟
فهل يجب على الله ان يؤكد كلامه ويكرره ؟ 
يا اختي (لدى المسيح )ومن خلال كلامك المشجع هذا
 .. احنا شعب حر بالفطرة .. لا يقبل التكتم .. فلم اعيش خائف هارباً .. اولى ان اخاف الله 

الذى بيده كل شىء .. وهو جاعل كل شىء .. .

انزعوا الخوف من حياتكم .. ولكن حاذروا 
ارى ان المسيحيين من اصل مسلم هم الذين سيحررون كل المسلمين وينزعوا عنهم خوف سيف الردة لان الحرية غاية وهدف كل انسان والمسيحية هي الطريق الوحيد اليها كما قال السيد المسيح
((ان حرركم الابن فبالحق تكونون احرار  ))


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 يوليو 2011)

أنا سمعت عن الزواج المدني بس للأسف ماعرفش عنه أي معلومة غير انه يسمح للزواج من كل الطرفين إن كان طرف من ديانة والطرف الآخر من ديانة آخري ،،
ياريت أعرف آراء الاخوة في هذا الزواج .


----------



## mm4jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> هؤلاء مريضين و لا تقترب منهم حتى لا تنتقل إليك العدوى. .
> نحن نؤمن أن المسيحيين هم أقرب مودة و رحمة من غيرهم _


مش صحيح ابدا

في مسلمين بيتعبرو المسيحي كافر واشد كفرا كمان من اليهود

لانهم بيعتبروهم انهم جعلو المسيح اله

كمان بيدعو لهدم الكنايس علي اعتبار انها مكان للفاحشه من وجهه نظرهم

ياريت تخليك واقعي يا اخ انس وتسيبك من شغل التزويق اللي ماعدش جايب همه:smi420:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يوليو 2011)

بغض النظر عن أقوالهم ، فأفعالهم واضحة

ما يفعلوه بالمسيحيين فى العراق وفى مصر ، يغنى عن كل إجتهادات


----------



## wijdan (8 يوليو 2011)

ما هي امريكا سبقت ياطيب
ليكون بعتو جيش مسلم ينقظهم من ظلم النظام السابق وانا ماني دريان

مساكم خير


----------



## absmatic (9 يوليو 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أنا سمعت عن الزواج المدني بس للأسف ماعرفش عنه أي معلومة غير انه يسمح للزواج من كل الطرفين إن كان طرف من ديانة والطرف الآخر من ديانة آخري ،،
> ياريت أعرف آراء الاخوة في هذا الزواج .


الزواج المدني  عباره عن عقد  بتنظمه قواعد قانون مدني يتضمن مواد منظمه له 
الراجل بيضع شروطه  وتحدد فيه واجباته وخقوقه والمراه كذلك والعقد ده بيكون قابل للقسخ والابطال 
وبينطبق عليه ما بنطبق علي احكام العقود المبينه في القانون المدني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

أى أن الزواج المدنى ، هو عقد مثل أى عقد تجارى

مثله مثل عقد إيجار محل أو عقد شراء سيارة ... إلخ


----------



## energy (10 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا فعلا مليت من حياتي بالمنظر دا
> لا عارف اعيش براحتي ولا اجوز ماللي انا عاوزها براحتي
> 
> والمشكله ان الطرف التاني مبسوط بالارتباط ومش عاوز اصدمه
> ...


سؤال معلش ؟؟!!
هوا حضرتك ليه تظلمها معاك وتخدعها وهى مش عارفه انك متنصر 
تنصرك دا ليك ولازم تضحى لاختيارك دينك ومتظلمش حد معاك وانت لو عاوز تنهى الموضوع كنت نهيته بسهوله جدا.
ثم انت عارف حكم المسيحيه والاسلام فى هذا الزواج 
يعنى بعد ما تتنصر وتضحى هتبدأ حياتك بالحرام 
حرااااااااام عليك وانهى هذا الامر حتى لاتظلم غيرك


----------



## energy (10 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> مش صحيح ابدا
> 
> في مسلمين بيتعبرو المسيحي كافر واشد كفرا كمان من اليهود
> 
> ...


حضرتك متنصر ودا من حقك
بس من كلامك حسيت انك عمرك مامسكت مصحف ولا فاهم طبيعه العلاقه بين المسلمين والمسيحين.
اما عن حد الرده فهذا فيه الكثير من الاقوال وايسرها ان المرتد يستتاب حتى اخر لحظه فى عمره.
اما مايحدث من قتل للمرتدين عن كلا الديانتين فهذا عصبيه قبليه لاننا وحتى لانضع رأسنا فى الرمل نرى هذا عند الاخوه المسيحين ايضا.
وفقك الله فى طريقك الذى اخترك ولكن لاتظلم احدا باختيارك هذا الطريق.


----------



## mm4jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

energy قال:


> سؤال معلش ؟؟!!
> هوا حضرتك ليه تظلمها معاك وتخدعها وهى مش عارفه انك متنصر
> تنصرك دا ليك ولازم تضحى لاختيارك دينك ومتظلمش حد معاك وانت لو عاوز تنهى الموضوع كنت نهيته بسهوله جدا.
> ثم انت عارف حكم المسيحيه والاسلام فى هذا الزواج
> ...


انتا مالك؟؟؟

انا موجهتلكش كلام ولاطلبت رايك ودايره النقاش كانت مع المتنصرين هنا
انتا مالك اصلا:act23:


----------



## mm4jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

energy قال:


> حضرتك متنصر ودا من حقك
> بس من كلامك حسيت انك عمرك مامسكت مصحف ولا فاهم طبيعه العلاقه بين المسلمين والمسيحين.
> اما عن حد الرده فهذا فيه الكثير من الاقوال وايسرها ان المرتد يستتاب حتى اخر لحظه فى عمره.
> اما مايحدث من قتل للمرتدين عن كلا الديانتين فهذا عصبيه قبليه لاننا وحتى لانضع رأسنا فى الرمل نرى هذا عند الاخوه المسيحين ايضا.
> وفقك الله فى طريقك الذى اخترك ولكن لاتظلم احدا باختيارك هذا الطريق.


فعلا انا عمري مامسكت مصحف ولا اعرف طبيعه العلاقه

علي اساس اني من الهند وماشفتش حاجه ماللي بتعملوها

يعم الله يوفقك بعيد عننا :smile01


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يوليو 2011)

energy قال:


> اما عن حد الرده فهذا فيه الكثير من الاقوال وايسرها ان المرتد يستتاب حتى اخر لحظه فى عمره.
> اما مايحدث من قتل للمرتدين عن كلا الديانتين فهذا عصبيه قبليه لاننا وحتى لانضع رأسنا فى الرمل نرى هذا عند الاخوه المسيحين ايضا.



أخى الفاضل

1-- حكاية فيها قولان وفيها أقوال ، وأن تختار ما يعجبك منها

ده أصل النفاق والفساد كله

2 -- مساواة قتل المرتد ، الذى هو حكم شرعى ، وبناءًعليه قامت حروب رهيبة عندكم

مساواته ، برد فعل عفوى من شخص ، بدون أى سند دينى له

هذه المساواة الظالمة ، هى ، ولا مؤاخذة ، تدليس علنى

إصلحوا أخلاقكم ، لكى تصلحوا دينكم

فلا دين بلا أخلاق


----------



## anis.7r (10 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اخي انيس او انس طلبت اية
> هل يوجد نص واضح و صريح في هذا الموضوع؟
> واجابك الاخ صوت صارخ
> *لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَ الإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ (2كو 6 : 14)*
> ...


 شكرا لك MAJI و الإسم هو أنيــس​ كنت أقصد إذا فيه آية أخرى تحتوي على لفظة زواج أو اتصال رباط تزاوج مثل ما جائت كلمة​ خلطة و أخي صوت صارخ قال لي أن هذه تكفي فرجعت أبحث في النص الذي كتبه لي و اكتفيت به_​


----------



## anis.7r (10 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> ياريت تخليك واقعي يا اخ انس وتسيبك من شغل التزويق اللي ماعدش جايب همه:smi420:


 حــاضر​


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*أعتقد أن الموضوع خرج من نطاقه الطبيعي *
*وصار نقاش جانبي متعدد الأطراف مع غياب صاحب الموضوع الأصلي*
*وعوضاً عن ذلك نحن أظهرنا الأجابة المسيحية علي السؤال المطروح *

*فهل لنا أن نكتفي بهذا القدر من الحوارات الجانبية المشتتة ؟*​


----------



## energy (10 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الفاضل
> 
> 1-- حكاية فيها قولان وفيها أقوال ، وأن تختار ما يعجبك منها
> 
> ...


 يا سيدى انت حر تشوف الى تشوفه وانت اخترت خلاص 
بس حرام تظلم حد معاك تحمل قرارك للنهايه وتزوج من متنصره مثلك فهى اولى بك حتى تنشئ انت وهى بيت مسيحى حقيقى وليس مستتتر 
المفروض تعرفوا بعض من خلال المنتدى او يكون فى حل الا خداع الناس
انا لست ضد التنصر ولكن ضد الخديعه


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

*هو سؤال محتاجة بشدة لاجابة صريحة عليه*
*لو كانت بنت اهلها اجبروها ع الجواز من مسلم هما ميعرفوش انها صارت مسيحية وهي معندهاش حل ثاني غير توافق لانها لو اعلنت ع مسيحيتها متاكده انهم هيقتلوها *
*تعمل ايه في الحالة ده? تعلن عن مسيحيتها وتنال شرف الشهادة **ولا توافق????? *
*ولو وافقت في الحالة ده تعتبر طبيعة علاقتها مع المسلم ده بعد الجواز زنا ولا ايه????????*​*بعرف انا سؤال اشبه بفتوى بس محتاجة لاجابة عليه لان الواحد عقلو خلاص مش بقى قادر يلاقي حل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هو سؤال محتاجة بشدة لاجابة صريحة عليه*
> *لو كانت بنت اهلها اجبروها ع الجواز من مسلم هما ميعرفوش انها صارت مسيحية وهي معندهاش حل ثاني غير توافق لانها لو اعلنت ع مسيحيتها متاكده انهم هيقتلوها *
> *تعمل ايه في الحالة ده? تعلن عن مسيحيتها وتنال شرف الشهادة **ولا توافق????? *
> *ولو وافقت في الحالة ده تعتبر طبيعة علاقتها مع المسلم ده بعد الجواز زنا ولا ايه????????*​*بعرف انا سؤال اشبه بفتوى بس محتاجة لاجابة عليه لان الواحد عقلو خلاص مش بقى قادر يلاقي حل*



*بصى انجيلا
حقول وجهى نظرى
البنت تتجوز فى الحالة دى ...... وتعمل ما فى وسعها لتوصيل المسيحية لزوجها ... ويكون سلاحها هو الصلا
وطبعا لن تكون علاقتها الزوجية زنا ..... لأن الزنا مرتبط بالنيه .... فهى فليس فى نيتها أى علاقه غير مشروعة ...*


----------

